

MountainWest RubyConf 2010 Session List + Registration - jamesbritt
http://mtnwestrubyconf.org/2010/

======
jamesbritt
I'm on the advisory board and I'm speaking at this conference, but MWRC has
been consistently kick-ass. And it's $100 for 2 days of hard-core Ruby talks.

